# Some Sisters of Battle Tidbits.



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

A few sisters of battle Tidbits.

Some info about the sister’s codex coming out this fall:

The Sisters of Battle codex is taking a step away from the old codex’s focus on the Inquisition, and is now more of a codex focused on the Ecclesiarchy. The codex will represent the sisters much more truly to their roots in the fluff, and the non sister codex allies have been changed accordingly. More than many codexes’, the new Codex for sisters really feels like a brand new Codex.
Ok, so let’s start with the sisters themselves.

Redone in plastic, the sisters look great. While they won’t look out of place with the sisters of the past, they look much more like members of the church, though the over all look of the armor is very similar, if more ornate. The box set comes with enough plastic to make five sisters, but while we are only getting five girls per box, we are gaining a host of new options. The box contains bits to configure them as either regular sisters or Seraphim, and has tons of cool little extra bits to really make each unit unique. Gone are the Inquisition =I=’s, usually replaced with the fleur-de-lis. I counted eleven heads total, with five helmets, five without helmets and one with a gasmask / respirator type thing. Each of the eleven heads was a unique sculpt. The entire kit just really shows how far molds and model making has come since the days when our old sisters were cast, and while I would have been the first to scream heresy a year ago if you told me the sisters were changing, I have to say that the new ones really look fantastic.


I would like to take a moment to talk about their legs as well. I have always considered myself a modeler/painter first and a gamer second and one of the things that always bothered me about the old sisters were their legs. Like all metal miniatures, moding them was hard, and no sisters really had dynamic posses. The new legs have me really excited because they are very dynamic. I guess I would best compare them to the BA legs from their recent release. They really offer a lot of options in terms of modeling and are really one of the most exciting parts of the kit, in my opinion.


For weapon options the kit comes with a flamer, melt gun, storm bolter and pistol flamer as well as two guns I didn’t recognize including a weird rifle type thing and some gun that looked like a pistol from the 18th century with a torch bracket jammed on the end. There is a right and left handed version of both the pistol flamer and the other weird pistol. There were of course bolters / bolt pistols and both a power weapon and some chain swords. What I really liked about the weapons was their level of detail and individuality. Even though they are the same war gear a squad of space marines might field every piece of equipment screams sisters, and while easily recognizable is quite different from their marine counterparts. I want to say the weapons are smaller, but they might just be sleeker. One of the bolters comes with a strap. 

The last thing I will mention about this new kit is that the jetpacks for the seraphim look much more like, well, like jet packs.


The Penitent engine is back in beautiful, mod-able plastic, and thankfully the remained true to its old design in many ways. It has four different options for its two close combat weapons, though I believe they are just aesthetics, and comes with parts to mount either flamer’s or melta’s under its arms. Looking at the kit, I believe its legs are possible similarly to the sentinels as it has a ball joint for its feet and little nubs / indents at the joint in its leg, which is very exciting since that will give us a lot more options when it comes to dynamic poses. Along with the weapons you also get several choices for drivers 3 icon badge things from the major sisters’ factions. A few other miscellaneous pieces like a scroll plate and such finish off the fun little extra bits. 

The repressor is finally making an appearance in plastic as well. It looks similar to the FW one, but has the turret reworked and a different dozer blade. It comes with quite a few options to sister it up, from the same three icons I mentioned above, though slightly bigger, to numerous scrolls and of course options for sister doors. The driver has options for a helmeted head or a regular bobcat sister head with a little microphone thingy.

There is also a kit for a new priest, which I could best compare to the empire wizard kit. Fantasy players will know what I am talking about. There are numerous heads from the bald friar look to the crazy bearded look. Additionally we have options for plasma pistols, bolt pistols, and flamer pistols as well as a book arm and of course a gigantic chain sword. The model doesn’t have anything in the way of armor, though the chain sword looks almost big enough that he could hide behind it. 

Well that’s all I have for you for now. Sorry I haven’t much in the way of rules, and that’s always the really exciting part, but I though some folks might like to know a little bit about the new models. 

Cheers,
Sexxy Camera


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Alright, so it's a first post and there's no source but I actually WANT to believe this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay guys and girls, April fools is over, enough with all of these jokes.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd also like a legible text colour....

Sources for this would be nice, otherwise it is merely speculation, and the country will run dry of Sodium Chloride.

SGMAlice


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Hush Necrosis, let me dream. :so_happy:


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

no pictures of all those sprues?

why is the font in black on a dark background?

and to be honest this whole thing is similar to a horoscope, lots of info that could happen and when you think about it, will happen if they redo the SoB... 

im going to say your American... "Some info about the sister’s codex coming out this fall:" where did you get to view the sprues or sculpts? 
:victory:


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Well Sisters are coming befpre the year is out. At school league wade price came and talked to us about GK and it said at the end that SOB were coming before the end of the year to bring into line with the GK. As for the rest of that... i dunno :S


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

rule 24?

but seems to follow rumours, too bad about the five per box, gonna' make 'em expensive. the Inferno pistols were expected, as was the hell rifle. any sauce on other options in the tank box? are the immolator/exorcist variants in it? what about heavy weapons in the box?

But keep up the good work!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Well considering this came shortly after the 'leaked' playtest stuff, i'm thinking maybe it's legit, but like most people here, would appreciate a source of this information. 

If they are for later this year, that would be very nice. Again, sources to confirm them would be great before believing everything.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I don't beleive you. Also, the Sisters never had Inquisition markings on their models (since they were all sculpted long before they were half-arsed into an Inquisition codex).




Kobrakai said:


> Well considering this came shortly after the 'leaked' playtest stuff, i'm thinking maybe it's legit, but like most people here, would appreciate a source of this information.


If you consider that 'leak' to be legit, which would seem unwarrented at this stage of the game.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah Azezel, I just would like to see some sources to the information, nothing more 

Perhaps my wording of it wasn't great, thats about it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_IF_ this is true, it's good to see the Adeptus Arbites get a slot. They are one of the more characterful units out there.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's hoping they give them a more stormtrooper-esque look, then. That, or stormtrooper plastics/rules.

Honestly. what the hell, GW? Why do you hate ISTs so?


----------



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

I got to see some CAD screens for some of the other sister’s stuff, but until I see a sprue for it, I don’t really want to post anything about it, since that stuff is still subject to change. I do want to see a new exorcist though, I don’t really care for the forge world one, and the GW one is nice but I don’t like hybrid models.

I have heard about a set for making another group of sisters with the heavy weapons and such, but I have not personally seen it so I don’t want to really speculate on its contents either until I see the pictures of the bits.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Azezel said:


> I don't beleive you. Also, the Sisters never had Inquisition markings on their models (since they were all sculpted long before they were half-arsed into an Inquisition codex).


Azezel, that's not entirely true... There's what looks to be a tiny Inquisition I on the back of the Penitent Engine. Also see my avatar - On the right side of that picture, her shoulderpad has symbol that at the very least looks like a large 'I' with wings. There's also something similar on the Immo sprue. This might be the symbol Sexxy Camera refers to as having been replaced.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Camera: any news on stormtroopers? Plastic hellgun bitz? Even plastic ISTs?

Give me hope.


----------



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

Sisters also have little inquisition =I='s on chains on dangling from their belts on the old models.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

May all Stormtroopers be banished to a more appropriate Codex... and they can take the Arbites along


----------



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

I have not seen any IST models and besides some sculpts I saw what seems like years ago of shotgun guard guys I haven’t seen anything even close to that. I have not seen the rules so I will not pretend to know weather or not this is true but I have heard that IST were out of the codex, though there would be an option that allowed you to still use the models you have for them. But like I said, that’s just something I have heard so please don’t take that as fact. My guess would be abrites, but again that’s just a guess.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> Azezel, that's not entirely true... There's what looks to be a tiny Inquisition I on the back of the Penitent Engine. Also see my avatar - On the right side of that picture, her shoulderpad has symbol that at the very least looks like a large 'I' with wings. There's also something similar on the Immo sprue. This might be the symbol Sexxy Camera refers to as having been replaced.


I specified sisters models, not vehicles or the Penitent Engine, all of which date in their current from from after the combination of Inquisition and Sisters.



Sexxy Camera said:


> Sisters also have little inquisition =I='s on chains on dangling from their belts on the old models.


Sisters' left spaulders have an unadorned I superimposed on a pair of wings. That I stands for 'Impirator' - the Emperor.

The 'belt' is the Chaplet Eccleisiasticus - it has an I with a skull and rays on it, the Symbol of the Ecclesiarchy.










Only an I with three bars across it represents the Inquisition, and that appears nowhere on the Sisters models.

Neither the I of Impirator, not the Symbol of the Ecclesiarchy can really be removed from sisters seeing as they are servants of the Ecclesiarchy and Daughters of the emperor.

The fact that you say there are no 'I' markings of either kind on these hypothetical new models is one of the many things that make me doubt your story.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Azezel said:


> I specified sisters models, not vehicles or the Penitent Engine, all of which date in their current from from after the combination of Inquisition and Sisters.
> 
> Sisters' left spaulders have an unadorned I superimposed on a pair of wings. That I stands for 'Imperator' - the Emperor.


True enough, but that's the only Inquisition-like symbols I could find :wink: Even the ones on the vehicles are iffy, really - the Immo one is effectively an Imperator-I with the wings combined with a star, with the Penitent Engine one a smaller version of that. The only real Inquisition-style I's are on the transfer sheet (and I never use those  )


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> True enough, but that's the only Inquisition-like symbols I could find :wink: Even the ones on the vehicles are iffy, really - the Immo one is effectively an Imperator-I with the wings combined with a star, with the Penitent Engine one a smaller version of that. The only real Inquisition-style I's are on the transfer sheet (and I never use those  )


I have no Penitent Engines, so I just took your word that they had an Inquisitorial I. The I icon that comes with the Immolator has always bothered me - I have no clue what it's supposed to be. Instinct says it's probably a highly stylized Ecclesiarchy I (an I with a skull and starburst rays) - but heraldry is a funny animal. Once you stylize something too much, it no longer means what it used to.

The WH transfer sheet comes with a boatload of Is, equally split between Ecclesiarchy and Inquisition.


The long and short of it though is that a Sister of Battle with no Ecclesiarchy symbology (or Imperial I) is about as likely as an Ultramarine with no upsidedown Omaga.

Sexxy Camera may not know what I means what, but Jes Goodwin does.

This is _especially_ true if they are supposed to be reinforcing the idea that Sisters are the army of the Ecclesiarchy


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I herd off a dude who herd off a dude...

And no posts whatsoever in the past, with no real ties to a community whatsoever, and you've just decided to come onto this website, and spill every little bit of information you know to a group of people you've no connection whatsoever with...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I can see why he'd be reluctant to spill the beans to you.. 

In all seriousness, sounds like regurgitated model rumours from warseer.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Azezel said:


> I have no Penitent Engines, so I just took your word that they had an Inquisitorial I.


I'm painting one for the Army Challenge this month  Here's the I in question. Properly magnified by the power of digital camera, it looks more like an Ecclesiarchal one, with a sort of star like the Immo one maybe? Those three lines can be interpreted to make it an Inquisitorial I instead. Still, given that the PE requires a Priest to field ( *not* an Inquisitor ) I'm inclined to say it's an Ecclesiarchy one.









Edit: Point of order, I don't recall an Inquisitorial I modeled onto the Exorcist either, so I *think* we're actually completely in the clear on 'hard' Inquisition symbols.

Edit 2: And saying that, I think it just hit me just how few models the Sisters range actually HAS. And how old they are. If it weren't for the fact that they're pretty much all aging gracefully, still look pretty and are covered in tiny details, it'd be utterly depressing.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> I'm painting one for the Army Challenge this month  Here's the I in question. Properly magnified by the power of digital camera, it looks more like an Ecclesiarchal one, with a sort of star like the Immo one maybe? Those three lines can be interpreted to make it an Inquisitorial I instead. Still, given that the PE requires a Priest to field ( *not* an Inquisitor ) I'm inclined to say it's an Ecclesiarchy one.


Mm, I agree, in as much as it looks like anything that looks like the Ecclesiarchy's I.

In fluff terms the Penitent Engine is an Ecclesiarchal, er, thing. I hesitate to call it a 'vehicle'. It's a self-propeled torture/murder machine and 'vehicle' doesn't quite cover it, but it belongs to the church, not the Inquisition.

No-one told 'Eavy Metal that so they slapped =][= decals all over the ones in the hobby section of the codex.



Shandathe said:


> Edit: Point of order, I don't recall an Inquisitorial I modeled onto the Exorcist either, so I *think* we're actually completely in the clear on 'hard' Inquisition symbols.


There are two, at the base of the pipes on either side. They always bothered me, but I never quite worked up the courage to try and remove them, I didn't think I could do it neatly.

EDIT - not to mention the massive one on the rear, side armour above the fleur-de-lys - which we should both feel ashamed for forgetting.



Shandathe said:


> Edit 2: And saying that, I think it just hit me just how few models the Sisters range actually HAS. And how old they are. If it weren't for the fact that they're pretty much all aging gracefully, still look pretty and are covered in tiny details, it'd be utterly depressing.


S'far as I know, the Exorcist is the only one with =][= markings on the model itself (rather than decals). And the reason they are aging well is because they are Fantastic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the Hybrid Exorcist is utter shit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Hybrid Exorcist is utter shit?


no your not, and with a bit of luck and some common sense they will redo it in plastic and combine it with another similar vehicle as is the norm these days.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

In response to this sudden turn of events: I WANT TO HABEEB.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> no your not, and with a bit of luck and some common sense they will redo it in plastic and combine it with another similar vehicle as is the norm these days.


Come on kids get your new 3 in one plastic kit! it makes an Exorcist, Rhino....or the Church Travel Buss! Now including little old lady in power armor! BUY NOW!


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

There's one thing that sounds off about this whole thing and thats the fact that there willbe 5 sisters per box. I simply don't believe that for one second.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

Synack said:


> There's one thing that sounds off about this whole thing and thats the fact that there willbe 5 sisters per box. I simply don't believe that for one second.


have to agree there, also how they are making that one box make anything, seraphim or a foot slogger yet doesnt sound to have heavy weapons for heavy weapon squads.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Synack said:


> There's one thing that sounds off about this whole thing and thats the fact that there willbe 5 sisters per box. I simply don't believe that for one second.


That's the fridge brilliance of it all though, whatever you had expected to pay has now been immediately doubled by this stunt.
Such a thing is right up GW's ally.

It IS a dick move though, with sole exception to Terminator or Grey Knight armies (both of which would be tiny armies to start with), there is no army currently out where the basic troop comes in such scant proportions.

But Sisters have always held the record of the most expensive army and far be it for GW to break tradition.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> The box set comes with enough plastic to make five sisters


For an army where your troop squads can be sized up to 20, 5 per box is utter crap if its true. GW can be asses sometimes, but I doubt they are that bad.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

You're giving the company of Matt Ward and $10 plastic terminators that much credit? What a trusting soul.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe the sprews make 5 sisters, and GW will just include duplicates so you can make 10 from 1 box. Like the dire avenger kit.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> $10 plastic terminators that much credit? What a trusting soul.


Are you talking about how its like $50 for a box of 5 terminators? Because those aren't troops and a max squad of those would be two boxes. In the sister's case a max troop would mean four boxes. Those are very different.



> Maybe the sprews make 5 sisters, and GW will just include duplicates so you can make 10 from 1 box. Like the dire avenger kit.


That sounds a lot more reasonable.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just pointing out that GW's not exactly known for reasonable pricing, and they would be holding Sister players over a barrel. Their recent record's mixed, with Dark Eldar getting bargain plastic prices and GK getting shafted, price (and model) wise...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a post from Azezel in the DH/WH rumours thread.


Azezel said:


> Incidentally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the first Canoness model to come out of GW long ago.









So for the first post, it almost sounds like you are quoting a WD or GW website article, that is exactly what I'd expect a member of GW staff to say regarding the new models.

Here is a picture of the weapons in the GK codex, it shows both Hellrifle and Inferno pistol. I'm betting this is what you saw, though both of these have been IC weapons in the past. New additions for a VSS?









All my armies are all female and I would really like to see some female priests but I guess I will have to use non GW minis for that.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

godzy said:


> rule 24?!


I hope so.

This rumour is in the GK/Inquisition rumour thread I think. I've definitely seen it before somwhere.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> All my armies are all female and I would really like to see some female priests but I guess I will have to use non GW minis for that.












May I suggest Kyra, Pathfinder's Iconic cleric and all-round cool woman?


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

As awesome as it would be to see the Sisters get a makeover, I would like more evidence.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Azezel said:


> May I suggest Kyra, Pathfinder's Iconic cleric and all-round cool woman?


Only of I was doing tomb kings 

I will probably need to scratch build one from different kits, need the robe look.
Bah, I should start making my own armatures and sculpt my own...


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Only of I was doing tomb kings
> 
> I will probably need to scratch build one from different kits, need the robe look.
> Bah, I should start making my own armatures and sculpt my own...


I strongly considered coverting her into a 40K priest just for the hell of it (I don't use priests).

My plan was to dike her right hand off and replace it with the hand from the Canoness you posted earlier, holding the Ecclesiarchy symbol aloft - combined with a dab of GS here and there and she'd look fully native in the 41st milenium. I couldn't justify the ebay cost of an old Canoness for that though...


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here is a picture of the first Canoness model to come out of GW long ago.


hey i got one of those bad girls off ebay a while ago and always wondered wether she was a canoness or a veteran. love the model so shes the canoness leading my jump pack sisters army now


----------



## FallenAngelsRedeemed (Mar 30, 2011)

And so did everyone forget the BA Death Company boxes? 5 figures the squad can be how big 20+? That would be right up GW alley to drop a 5 member squad box when you need 2-4 for a full squad. New Land Raider Crusader can make a Redeemer instead .. some of it sounds legit but until anyone can post pics of this new stuff take it for that .. just a rumor.. hope all you want ..or dont believe it .. but calm the nerd rage down..and stop yelling HERESY!!!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Difference is you can only take a max of 30 Death Company while you can field 100+ sisters in a 1500pt game if you wanted to.

So while you only need to buy 6 DC boxes to reach your max you would need to buy 10-20 for your sisters.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Unless the Blood Angels have Astorath....then its Death Company spammy time!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

basic troops vary from 5 units to 12 units per box and price from £15 to £25 and most troop boxes are 10 man squads, so no reason to think sisters will be any different. the basic battle sister box will likely be 10 models,on two/three sprues with all the varient weapons and command options and some accessories and likely come in around £20, just like every other army,then the elites will be 5's for £15-£20, possibly a plastic pentient engine and plastic exorcist/new varient, and i predict november this year for release as its a fairly large release.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> come in around £20


Ahh, so $60+ Aus then. 



> then the elites will be 5's for £15-£20


$70+ then. 



> I predict november this year for release as its a fairly large release


Any particulars, like GW told you to expect something big? or is this just wild mass guessing?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Kettu said:


> It IS a dick move though, with sole exception to Terminator or Grey Knight armies (both of which would be tiny armies to start with), there is no army currently out where the basic troop comes in such scant proportions.


so the whole BA assault squads in rhinos thing doesn't come to mind?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Fallen said:


> so the whole BA assault squads in rhinos thing doesn't come to mind?


Except Sisters are WS3 T3 S3...
I really hope you can string AoF together, like get both +2S and +2I by spending 2 Faith points.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I cant see GW putting out a troop box kit with only 5 sisters in it unless they are just gonna make them insanely cheesed out in the dex.

Sure a box of 5 seraphim or retributors yeah that I can see. I read this post from sexxy camera yesterday on a few other forums while researching and digging dirt on this whole codex leak stuff and well this one I can't shake a stick at right now for a few good reasons.


1. Necrons are a bit a ways out there right now and more than likely since we have been seeing way more info on these guys lately I asses they will be the next update which I can see Aug. Sept. time frame or a later.
2. Sisters are gonna take a massive overhaul which is prolly why it seems that they have been workin on them for some time now but even then why hasn't anything else been leaked if they have been working on them for so long.
3. judging by the time frames these books come out there really is no room to fit another 2 codexes out there (IMO). Most of the codexes have been alternating between Imp. and then xenos/chaos. Also keep in mind the other releases thus far Tomb Kings, flyers expnasion and I wanna say im leaving something out but IDK. 

Take what I said for what its worth and this sexxycamera guy what are your sources and is there any true credability to these sources I would like to know so that I can further asses this information.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Spore. The Sisters will get their new codex, we all know that, but some of this stuff is just to salty. I would love to see them sooner rather than later, but there are just too many rumors that push them back into 2012. 

If you can quote some sources Sexxycamera, as others have already asked, it would take some doubt off the table. Until then I think this is all just wishlisting.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kettu said:


> Ahh, so $60+ Aus then.
> 
> 
> $70+ then.
> ...


All major 40k army releases are normally pre christmas slot or pre easter slot s those are the two times of year people of a certain age have disposable income outside of there normal cash flow or most likely to receive or ask for gifts, if they are coming this year thats when its most likely to be.

As for your prices? no idea but i cant imagine they are a surprise to you.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I really want a new sisters codex this year as much as anyone I have pretty large army already and miss the those golden girls. But it is odd with all this new info to be out there. The problem with all this is that it is rumours and nothing more. Unless I was able to actually visit GW HQ and look around ill never be able to make a concrete assesment on them.

Now I did however find a forum post from some other site that stated something a lil more realistic.

"I've just got back from the Forge World Open Day, at GW HQ, and was able to pick up some of the following tidbits. (Some from the Forge World guys, some from some friends I know who work at Head Office, some my own observations... probably best to take all with a pinch of salt).
Word is that Necrons are the next 40K Codex, and the suggestion was that Tau would probably be this year, which was a welcome surprise (if true), with Sisters of Battle early next year. All unconfirmed but that was the implication. New 40K rulebook next year...? Nobody openly said as much, though nobody denied it either, but reading between the lines..."
http://advancedtautactica.com/viewt...sid=a87fe37d1c3bd43045fcd2585e0ec905&p=215914 (the post is by a guy named Saas Saas Bitterman its like the 3rd post down th page. He puts out some other info. as well)

How much validity there is to this I cannot say... The issue I see here is that this guy is saying Tau will come right after Necrons which in recent time hasn't happened that way before and I don't see why that would change and the fact that the necrons and sisters codexes are older tha the current tau dex out there which would serve in showing the oldest is gonna come next (necrons) then then 2nd oldest and finally the 3rd oldest. 

These leaked pages has trully sparked something insane in the 40k community and if it is a hoax I would urge whoever started this shit needs to come forward. Im doing what research I can find on the validity of this stuff but waht is all boiling down to is he said she said stuff. In the Navy we lived by one philophacy " Hope for the Best but Plan for the worst" this comes true in this.

With that out of the way I can say that I have been using all my analyst skills to asses all the information but all I can trully do is just that asses which is a smarter way saying I predict this will happen. The only diffrence is what I do is watch for a pattern.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Just a few points that seem glaringly wrong about that first post.

1) 5 models in a box, where the minimum squad size is 10? Unless they are dropping the minimum size of a Sisters squad to 5 (which I wouldn't mind), there will be 10 basic sisters in a box.

2) Sisters and Seraphim on the same sprue? Not going to happen. Sisters and Dominions, Sisters and Celestians, maybe even Sisters and Retributors, but Sisters and Seraphim? Nope. 

3) The timeframe is possible with the information I have (I don't know if the guy who was originally down to write it still is, the slightly longer period may be explained by a different writer taking over), but I would lean more towards early next year. Necrons will be a big release, and if it's coming in september/october then november will likely see a WHF release, december traditionally never has a release in it, then you're looking at early 2012 for the next 40K codex. WH is older than Tau, but that's no guarantee it'll be done first as Tau is the bigger seller. 

4) The most likely thing we will see tank-wise is a plastic Exorcist kit, which has options to make a second type of tank (similar to the deal you get with Russes). Immolator might get slightly re-worked, but it's good enough to keep the same or just re-work slightly to be either a specialist rhino or immolator in one box.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Fallen said:


> so the whole BA assault squads in rhinos thing doesn't come to mind?


I was unaware that Assault Squads were the basic troop in a Blood Angel army, they still use Tactical Squads do they not?
In which case, my point still stands.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Just a few points that seem glaringly wrong about that first post.
> 
> 1) 5 models in a box, where the minimum squad size is 10? Unless they are dropping the minimum size of a Sisters squad to 5 (which I wouldn't mind), there will be 10 basic sisters in a box.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your post here except the tau first then sisters statment.

I know many of you seem to think I pull some of this assesment shit out my ass but im not lying nor joking when I say that there is a pattern that GW follows. All evidence will show that sisters will be after the necrons simply because GW doesn't release to xenos books back to back on a normal bases.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_(Warhammer_40,000)
the link above will help aid the point. Yes some dexes were done out of pattern but all recent dexes have followed the imp. then non imp. releases. In between each dex release you have a new Fantasy book done and between that you have expansions being released and in between that or even coinciding you have the new wave releases. Also the recent runours have been all about the Necrons being next as well. The only thing that doesn't help support these theories is that there hasn't been any real leaks on the necron such as WIP codex pages or leaked pics of new sculpts. The the sistes on the other hand have a supposed dex leak but there hasnt been any info to confirm if this true or not.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> As for your prices? no idea but i cant imagine they are a surprise to you.


In Australia, the prices for standard troop boxes are between $50 and $70 (Not sure if it has gone quite that high yet) whilst Elites are never cheaper then $60.

I do not know GW prices are this high as the Australian and American dollar are more or less equal.
Coincidently, I have bought bugger all from GW Australia in a long time now, only the odd or end here and there when I can't be bothered waiting for postage.


----------



## Sexxy Camera (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I guess come fall folks will know if I am a big ole liar with to much time on their hands or weather or not I am telling the truth. Reguardless I didnt mean to offend anyone, just wanted to share some info. I hope when the new plastics do come out you all enjoy them as much as I will.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Sexxy Camera said:


> Well I guess come fall folks will know if I am a big ole liar with to much time on their hands or weather or not I am telling the truth. Reguardless I didnt mean to offend anyone, just wanted to share some info. I hope when the new plastics do come out you all enjoy them as much as I will.


I really appreciate you posting these rumours, feel free to post more when you find something else out. Everyone starts out as a nobody when it comes to rumours, if what you say is true then you will have allot more credibility when posting new rumours in the future.

Don't let what people say discourage you from taking part of the community, I'm looking forwards to what you bring us next.

Welcome to Heresy-Online


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Azezel said:


> May I suggest Kyra, Pathfinder's Iconic cleric and all-round cool woman?


She would be my first choice in creating a female substitution for Captain Al'Rahem from the IG Codex.

@MCC
How about the Bretonnian Damsels? I think they are fine as female Priests:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Sexxy Camera said:


> Well I guess come fall folks will know if I am a big ole liar with to much time on their hands or weather or not I am telling the truth. Reguardless I didnt mean to offend anyone, just wanted to share some info. I hope when the new plastics do come out you all enjoy them as much as I will.


hey everyone says the same thing to me dint take it to heart... I make all these assesments based off of what i find on forums and other info I find. 

So far any assesmenet ive made has been coming true. The one I said about a new codex every 4 to 6 months and well i calculated it and it still holds since the release of the DE was about 4 months ago.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sexxy Camera said:


> Well I guess come fall folks will know if I am a big ole liar with to much time on their hands or weather or not I am telling the truth. Reguardless I didnt mean to offend anyone, just wanted to share some info. I hope when the new plastics do come out you all enjoy them as much as I will.


You did not offend. Its just as MadCow said there is very little to back up your info and you are a new forum member. Please continue to post, but until we actually have book and models in hand, there are going to be people who aren't going to take anyones word for it, myself being one of those people. You have prompted a rather lengthy and worthwhile discussion here and there is value in that. Whether the info pans out or not... Well time will only tell.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone considered that the boxed set mentioned might be a Celestian/Seraphim box?
Maybe we will see 3 kits, regular battle sisters 10Sister box, 5Celestian/Seraphim box, 5Dominion/Retributors box.

Question, is the priest kit plastic or metal? You never said, only that it's comparable to the empire wizards kit which is plastic.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

When you consider that Celestians and Seraphim are armed entirely differently and only one has the jump pack option, then it's not a likely combo, sorry. 
On the "We don't believe you" front: I'm not calling you a liar. I'm just making my comments from a viewpoint that I know is accurate, and whilst my primary army has always been Sisters I am realistic about timescales and the like.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> When you consider that Celestians and Seraphim are armed entirely differently and only one has the jump pack option, then it's not a likely combo, sorry.
> On the "We don't believe you" front: I'm not calling you a liar. I'm just making my comments from a viewpoint that I know is accurate, and whilst my primary army has always been Sisters I am realistic about timescales and the like.


It all very much depends on what Celestians and Seraphim may be like in a _new_ codex (assuming either is included).

Now, if I were writing the codex (and frankly, Games Workshop could do worse than give me the job), Celestians would have the option to purchase Jump Packs and/or twin pistols (of all kinds) and Seraphim would have the option to trade their twin pistols for boltguns (amongst other things).

If that were the case, a combined kit would make sense.

I stand by what I said before though, I don't believe this rumour.


----------



## FallenAngelsRedeemed (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok so i know i stated it before and i can add another version of a somewhat reasonable situation.

If the new sisters are gonna be 5 per box (not saying they are or arent) it would play along with BA Death Company boxes and rules (yes i know 0-1 Troop choice squad 5-30, but then again add Grim and hello no more 0-1 troop choice) could be the same situation with sisters GW does like making money and for as much as ppl bitch they will still buy the goods.. other example wentr out the window when i remembered taht DA cant have more then 5 terminators in a squad with Balail as HQ making them troop choices.

Point im making here is it could be very possible that some rules are getting changed around and that a box might come with only 5 in it with options to make another version of them so ppl will spend more money.. it also could be very possible that they up the number of figures in the box.. end comment .. GW is possible of good and bad all they see is money


----------

